# UB or UC Modifiers



## tmr1965 (Nov 3, 2015)

Medicaid is stating we need a UB or UC modifier for the CPT code 59515.  I have searched, and can't find information on the use of these 2 modifiers. Can anyone help me with this, and direct me to the resources for this?  any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 3, 2015)

Those are state specific level of care modifiers, the UB is level 11 and UC is level 13 if I remember correctly.  You need to get this list from your state Medicaid office or pYer.


----------



## nucarolyn (Nov 13, 2015)

*Ub/uc modifiers*

I also need more understanding on these modifiers.  Any help is greatly appreciated... Thank you all in advance.  Carol


----------



## m.matos@chcfl.com (Jun 3, 2016)

Magellan has just changed their policy to include this as well effect 04/01/2016- The UB modifier is for delivery up to 39 weeks and UC is for after 39 weeks. UB is to be used for when the pt is exactly 39 weeks. This is what the rep explained to me and what was sent out on their provider bulletin.


----------

